# Moderate Sedation by anesthesia providers



## Claudia Yoakum-Watson (Dec 30, 2007)

There is some question about the billing of moderate sedation when performed by an anesthesia provider (CRNA or MD). So far, I've heard two opinions on the correct coding. 

One opinion is that anesthiologists should never use the moderate sedation codes.
The other is that when an anesthesiologist provides moderate sedation, the moderate sedation codes should be used. I would appreciate it if anyone has information they could share. Ideally, I am looking for something from the AMA. Any help you can offer will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks so much


----------



## Claudia Yoakum-Watson (Jan 11, 2008)

Just as a follow up to my earlier question. The ASA states the moderate sedation codes are not supposed to be used by anesthesiology providers. CMS states if anesthesia providers perform moderate sedation, the moderate sedation codes should be used. I haven't found anything from the AMA.

Because we have different opinions from the ASA and CMS, I'm wondering what the industry opinion is.

First of all, do anesthesia providers perform moderate sedation?
If so, what are you currently using for codes?
Thanks.


----------

